# If u were Jesus Thee lord, whom would you resurected in Franco-flemish composers?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Remember folks, Jesus could do anything he brought back to life Lazarus now please read you're bible, please.

I would resurrected first and foremost: Lassus, Arcadelt, Desprez, Okeghem, Willaert, Clemen Non-papa, Vaet for the devotion of immaculate virgin Maria... amen to this.

If i were an Englishman i would brought back to life Dunstable, Tallis, Richardson I.e you get the picture of this post if you were the Lord of Lords whom would you save back to life like Jesus did for Lazarus.

:angel: enjoy the light , the sunny day from east to west, japanese clockwise, since the sun shine first on japan, this is a causal fact,, sayonara arigato everyone,, thanks for reading.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

First Generation - Guillaume Du Fay, Gilles Binchois, and Antoine Busnois…

Second Generation - Loyset Compère and Johannes Ockeghem…

Third Generation - Antoine Brumel, Heinrich Isaac, and Josquin des Prez…

Fourth Generation - Jacques Arcadelt, Nicolas Gombert, and Adrian Willaert…

Fifth Generation - Orlande de Lassus, Giovanni de Macque, and Giaches de Wert...


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

La Rue........................................................................................


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

None of them.
If I was Jesus, I'd be far too busy hosting awesome open bar parties that wouldn't cost me much because i'd turn water into wine.


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

I would absolutely love to see Ockeghem in the 21st century. One of the most intelligent composers who ever lived, who knows what he would do if he were alive today...


----------

